# The Irish Furniture dealer..



## Rainee (May 16, 2014)

*Murphy, a furniture dealer from Dublin, decided to expand the line of furniture in his store, so he decided to go to Paris 
to see what he could find. 
After arriving in Paris, he visited with some manufacturers and selected a line that he thought would sell well back home. To celebrate the new acquisition, he decided to visit a small bistro and have a glass of wine.
As he sat enjoying his wine, he noticed that the small place was quite crowded, and that the other chair at his table was the only vacant seat in the house.
Before long, a very beautiful young Parisian girl came to his table, asked him  something in French (which Murphy could not understand), so he motioned to the vacant chair and invited her to sit down.
He tried to speak to her in English, but she did not speak his language. After a couple of minutes of trying to communicate with her, he took a napkin and drew a picture of a wine glass and showed it to her. She nodded, so he ordered a glass of wine for her.
After sitting together at the table for a while, he took another napkin, and drew a picture of a plate with food on it, and she nodded. They left the bistro and found a quiet cafe that featured a small group playing romantic music.
They ordered dinner, after which he took another napkin and drew a picture of a couple dancing.
She nodded, and they got up to dance. They danced until the cafe closed and the band was packing up.
Back at their table, the young lady took a napkin and drew a picture of a four-poster bed.
To this day, Murphy has no idea how she figured out he was in the furniture business.

:lol:











*


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2014)

:lol1:      Good one Rainee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

Good one Rainee!


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2014)

Lost in translation . . .


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

All work and no play makes Murphy a dull boy!


----------

